# Fall of Macharius at Amazon - crusade ends in 3 book -LOL



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Here we go 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fall-Macharius-Macharian-Crusade-William/dp/1849707367/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392887814&sr=8-1&keywords=macharius

Synopsis 
For decades, Lord Solar Macharius and his loyal forces have crusaded across the stars, bringing the Imperial Truth to uncounted worlds and purging aliens and heretics from the dark places at the fringe of the galaxy. But all things must come to an end. His soldiers are weary, his generals fractious, and the legend of Macharius may no longer be enough to hold them together. Called by a representative of Terra to a council of generals, Macharius fears treachery - but will it come from closer to home than he could possibly imagine? The epic conclusion to The Macharian Crusade trilogy

Lovely - seems Macharius books was not popular. All Crusade described *in 3 boos* LoL :shok:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> Lovely - seems Macharius books was not popular. All Crusade described *in 3 boos* LoL :shok:


Sometimes that's a lot better than pushing it to the extent that it becomes flogging a dead horse.

I've not started these books yet, but I have the first one ready and waiting.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Sometimes that's a lot better than pushing it to the extent that it becomes flogging a dead horse.
> 
> I've not started these books yet, but I have the first one ready and waiting.


True but from someone whose read the first two, I do think that the Macharius Crusade would have been better told in a longer series. Perhaps a quintology like Malus Darkblade. Three books means that each book feels like just a brief glimpse into multiple stages of the Crusade rather than a telling of the entire story,


LotN


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

I think they were always meant to be a trilogy


----------



## Bobbyfbrewster (Oct 14, 2011)

It was always supposed to be a trilogy


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

It was originally announced as a trilogy.


----------



## dickie bell (Jul 8, 2012)

pretty sure it was announced as a trilogy


----------



## Znoz (Feb 9, 2013)

I think it meant to be in three books.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I think it may have been announced as a trilogy? :laugh:


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Yes two books and then another book was always the plan.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

BL's intention has always been to release one book, then another book, and then a final book


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

MontytheMighty said:


> BL's intention has always been to release one book, then another book, and then a final book


Then they have done a horrible job depicting an awesomeness and greatness of Macharius. 

Exactly what sooo great - Macharius has done in both previous books - have destroyed a chaos cultists, a demon and 1/3 of dark eldar cabal????? Yeah - Commissars Gaunt and Cain has done more.

If it is only 3 books, then King has done an awful job writing Macharius. 

Where is the fething greatness?????????????? :angry:


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't even...


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Sevatar said:


> I don't even...


I know :laugh:


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Anakwanar said:


> Then they have done a horrible job depicting an awesomeness and greatness of Macharius.
> 
> Exactly what sooo great - Macharius has done in both previous books - have destroyed a chaos cultists, a demon and 1/3 of dark eldar cabal????? Yeah - Commissars Gaunt and Cain has done more.
> 
> ...


The fact that he got a book at all?
hell, a trilogy even!
I mean, it might not be equal to how awesome he is, but there are plenty of equally awesome 40K characters that don't even have a novel based around them.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

In a interview in White Dwarf, King said it would be too much for him to make a long lasting series so he wanted to drop in various parts of the Crusade rather than tell it all.

Also chill Anakwanar.


----------

